# Air conditioner venting



## robertorae (Nov 18, 2008)

Just purchased a manufactured home with an attached 9' x 25' bonus room that is not insulated, has sliding metal door into garage (orig owner planned it for boat) and (2) sliding glass doors to exterior. Replacing metal door with wall and new door into garage, want to install small combo heat/cool AC unit in this wall and vent into garage, is this feasible? Mounting this way should keep noise to minimum and not disturb neighbors. Any suggestions?


----------



## kok328 (Nov 18, 2008)

Obviously you can't vent the heater into the garage and if you are attempting to cool the garage then you don't want to vent the A/C into the garage either.  If you just want to vent the A/C into the garage and have the heater vented to atmosphere then you'll be fine but, your local code could beg to differ.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome Robertorae:
I perceive you are speaking of a heat pump type unit with possibly a resistance electric heater for back-up. I still would not vent either one into any enclosed space, simply because it will adversely affect the temperature in that space. Heat pumps and/or air conditioners need lots of free air flow to work thier magic.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 19, 2008)

When you say "vent into the garage", Are you saying you want to vent exhaust into the garage or are you trying to control the temperature in the garage??
Building codes do not allow a shared heat and air system in house and garage. The heat and air in a garage has to be a separate unit from the main house unit.
So, depending on what you're asking... ?


----------



## robertorae (Nov 19, 2008)

glennjanie answer is very close to my situation. The unit I planned on buying is a LG wall mount AC unit that will reverse and act as heater. The bonus room is completely separate from home which is central air conditioned. Main idea was to cool and heat this uninsulated room only when necessary. Home is close to neighbor, wanted to reduce even small noise this unit is supposed to make. Didn't think this small unit would overheat garage but that is a good point. Thanks.


----------

